# 2d mag to 1d



## kinseykaylor (Mar 22, 2006)

How hard is this? What tools do i need to cut and re thread tail end of mag? Should I just buy a 1d mag from CPF'er here.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 23, 2006)

kinseykaylor said:


> How hard is this? What tools do i need to cut and re thread tail end of mag? Should I just buy a 1d mag from CPF'er here.




You need either:

A. A basic metalworking lathe.

or

B. A hacksaw, a file, some sandpaper, a huge and costly tap, and tons of patience.


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 23, 2006)

The basic lathe will run you about $350 and up.

Buy a 1d mag from CPF'er here? Probably the cheapest possible solution, assuming someone has done a run of them. 


Daniel


----------



## kinseykaylor (Mar 23, 2006)

gracias!


----------



## DonShock (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a MagSD available, PM me if you're interested. It's shorter than a Mag1D since it uses a tailcap switch instead of the side switch. Length is the same as a MiniMag and uses a 4aa-1D adapter.


----------



## kinseykaylor (Mar 26, 2006)

What would i need to convert this into a (4) lux? what would i use on the postive end of battery cradle?


----------



## DonShock (Mar 27, 2006)

PM sent detailing my setup. 4 different bulb adapters are included. Also have a seperate head with three Lux3's.


----------



## Me Too (Apr 15, 2006)

I dont know a lot about this, but I have access to a large pipe threader at work. Will it work on Mag-Lites?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 15, 2006)

Pipe threaders use sets of dies to cut the threads. Unless someone wants a Mag-Lite cut to fit their sewer pipe, I haven't seen one that would work for this.


----------

